# Toronto Vizsla Walk - The Beach - Nov 2nd!



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

It is time to hold another Vizsla walk in The Beach!

We have chosen Sat November 2nd because it will be the first Saturday where the ENTIRE beach is a designated off lead area, so the dogs can run as much as they want and we can walk down the beach.

Meeting place: On the Boardwalk/Beach at the bottom of Kennilworth in Toronto Beaches, slightly west of the enclosed dog park entrance. I will post a map shortly.

Meeting time: 7:30 AM - 

Post here if you can attend - if you want to get on my Toronto Vizsla mailing list (and you are not on it), PM me your email and I will add you!

Photos from previous walks!

Last walk we had 19 Vizslas out!


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr red and i will definitely be there. Looking forward to the whole beach being open for all the redheads to run. Ill pass the word around if i bump into any redheads. I did meet Mack in the ravine a few times.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

That's my birthday! We'll definitely be there. I can't think of a better way to spend the day! We had so much fun last time, and Mako was tired for DAYS.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

I sent out the email invite to local Vizslas last night.

Lets get a sea of Red on the Beach!

Confirmed:
Penny
Red
Adam
Poppy
Mako
Charlee


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

10 Vizslas confirmed!

All of you locals who are eyeing the 7:30AM start and thinking that its too early will regret your decision at 10AM!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We will try to be there with Aspen - our first Vizsla walk!


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

We will try to be there with Dexter and Reggie at some point, but will not make it for 7:30am. It'll take a good 45 mins to get there from Milton.

See you there!


----------



## splackitt (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love to come but our Otis will be too little. We're getting him in 12 days!! Have fun and we'll see you guys at the next one


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Shiloh will drag her humans out of bed for sure for a chance to hang with other v's. can't wait!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

splackitt said:


> I would love to come but our Otis will be too little. We're getting him in 12 days!! Have fun and we'll see you guys at the next one


Makes complete sense but if one of you want to join sans Otis, please feel free to join. With so many red Dogs running around off leash, we will need all the help we can get!!!!

19 Vizslas confirmed so far on my end, not even counting those who the other organizer has coming. We could get 30 Vizslas out for this one folks! 

It is going to be an awesome AM!


----------



## Desiree (Oct 16, 2013)

Tesla and I will be there!!! ...might be there a little after 7:30


----------



## i_owe (Jul 3, 2013)

I am interested in coming out but my V has a non V as a sister and I would like to bring her as well. Still unsure about coming as it would be a drive from Niagara but it could be lots of fun as well.

Bill


----------



## liiza (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi , My name is Liiza and am new to this forum, i just joined up .. i would love to join this vizsla walk with my girl ... her name is Kicsi ... pronounced Key-Chee , i think she is going to love this event !! Can't wait !!! 
Liiza


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

Dave - is there a back up plan if it's raining? I know it's over a week away, but 14-day trend isn't looking good. Fingers crossed it holds off!
HeatherDyanna and I have been trying to rally fellow instagram vizslas, as well.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

As of right now the weather is looking good at that time of the AM!

Should it be raining and turn out be poor, I will organize another walk in the coming weeks to follow up.

I will go to the meeting place at 7:30 tomorrow REGARDLESS of the weather (unless its completely ridiculous and pouring buckets with high winds, lightning, tornados, sunamis, and hailing!). So people who may be driving for this need not worry of getting there and finding themselves alone.

We could have an awesome, awesome turn out. Penny is looking forward to modeling her new collar for you all.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

i_owe said:


> I am interested in coming out but my V has a non V as a sister and I would like to bring her as well. Still unsure about coming as it would be a drive from Niagara but it could be lots of fun as well.
> 
> Bill


As long as sibling dogs are coming with a Vizsla, we look forward to seeing them too. We are rallying the Vizslas but love all dogs.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Another successful Vizsla walk!

I think that we had 20 Vizslas out. The weather was good, it was early, but it was good.

What a great group of people and pups. Fun was had by all - as chaotic as it was, with as much mayhem as there was, all the dogs got tuckered out and I think that many of them are becoming buds.

Highlight for me is always Poppy - Penny's littermate sister who we rarely see.

Next walk is March 29th. Hope you can come!

There are some members of this forum in the pics - I will leave it to them to say who is who. Thanks to all who came out and sorry if I missed pics of your beautiful Vizsla; it was dark, pictures were skinny this morning!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great photos, DaveD (as usual)!! ;D

Looks like you had a blast. I love the pics where the dogs actually look like they're smiling.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

I can tell you that all of the dogs had a wonderful time. They were all full of so much joy for the entire walk. It was really fun to see.


----------



## DK519 (Aug 26, 2014)

This walk happening this year?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't heard anything arranged yet, but hope so. The past walks have been great fun


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

I can pass the message on to 8 vizslas in the GTA if the start time is a bit later - 9am? Coming from Mississauga so have to factor drive time in. Is this weekend the first weekend of leash free for the entire beach?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Starting Nov 1 dog off leash is permitted in this area behind the orange snow fencing.


----------



## DK519 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm coming from Kitchener so a little notice would be appreciated as well!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

DK - some of us are getting together this Saturday morning at 10 am - see posting "GTA The Beaches Viz Whiz". Short notice, but hopefully yourself and others can make it


----------



## DK519 (Aug 26, 2014)

Shoot...

I have to work until noon that day. Thanks for the invite though!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: GTA - The Beaches Viz Whiz - Saturday, Nov 1*

We won't be able to make it this morning. Starting last night Aspen started having an allergic reaction to something that is yet to be determined. First time it has happened, but trying to sort it out and get it under control. 

Have a good time, and bundle up! Its snowing in my neck of T.O. right now.


----------

